# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Hunting for Thieves

## Mrs Beeman

We've had a few bee frames pilfered by some light fingered riff-raff recently so every bee site now has a camera. After losing 80 hives 3 years ago we can't afford to have that happen again - we caught him on camera eventually but it meant lots of sleepless nights wondering when it would happen again. Anyhow we also capture some amazing wildlife that you would never see when we are at the bee sites. Enjoy.

This guy comes through almost daily !!!
 

This looked impressive on video - there must have been about 30 of them !!!



I might put a few more up another day.

----------


## tac a1

Where's the pictures of the thief?? Have you identified him? Cops or a personal visit?

----------


## Marty Henry

I love watching quail, they're such characters especially when the young are at the "bumble bee" stage

----------


## Mohawk .308

That cat looks pretty well fed

----------


## johnd

> That cat looks pretty well fed


Please refer to the photo of the quail.

----------


## Mohawk .308

> Please refer to the photo of the quail.


Before and after shots

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

wow  80 hives would bee destroying . I hope they paid the price .

----------


## Micky Duck

beautiful photos..... the hive theif,well a couple of wild swarms dropped in through window would just about be justice....paper wasp nest be even better.

----------


## Russian 22.

hope that cat gets clapped asap

----------

